# Facebook Worm Warning!



## MA-Caver (Mar 6, 2009)

Another nasty bugger out there... read the whole article... warn your friends on Facebook about it. 



> *Koobface, Other Worms Target Facebook Friends (NewsFactor)*
> 
> Posted on Thu Mar 5, 2009 11:31AM EST
> http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nf/20090305/tc_nf/65095
> ...


----------



## sjansen (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you MA Caver, but you have already shown that your anti-social rantings are unfounded at best. I think that we should be more worried about our personal information on this site than facebook!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 7, 2009)

Do you have a basis for that personal attack on Caver, Scott?

As to this site: It's secure as any site can be, has a posted privacy policy we follow, and all staff sign a non-disclosure agreement prior to hire. 

So, as Clara used to say, wheres the beef?


----------



## seasoned (Mar 7, 2009)

sjansen said:


> Thank you MA Caver, but you have already shown that your anti-social rantings are unfounded at best. I think that we should be more worried about our personal information on this site than facebook!


Now you went and did it, now you need to double step, so you can get back on the right foot again.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 7, 2009)

sjansen said:


> Thank you MA Caver, but you have already shown that your anti-social rantings are unfounded at best.



Uh?... HUH? My... what? 



sjansen said:


> I think that we should be more worried about our personal information on this site than facebook!


 I tell ya what there bub... I trust this site a DAMN site more than facebook, MySpace or any other place on the net... in the six years I've been a member of this site I've yet to be spammed, badgered, harassed (off forum) or anything negative that the web can dish out. 
I trust many of the folks here and I trust Bob to run a totally clean (viruses, spam, phishers, and TROLLS) site. 

Martial Talk has done alright by me.


----------



## Dao (Mar 8, 2009)

If you use firefox you can use the no script add on  http://noscript.net/  ... and you can also use sandboxie if you use windows.  www.sandboxie.com  You wouldn't get infected if you use browser with sandboxie.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Mar 8, 2009)

sjansen said:


> Thank you MA Caver, but you have already shown that your anti-social rantings are unfounded at best. I think that we should be more worried about our personal information on this site than facebook!


Damn it, so that's why I keep getting that message about how I might already be a weiner.  I was wondering, and here you figured it all out. 

*Paranoia
*_The Barstool Prophets_
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Sometimes I feel like a fish out of water
I can't breathe and I can't see straight
My hands are clammy and my head is swimming: dizzy
I think it has to do with something that I ate
The government is putting poison in my coffee
So they can hunt me; mount my head up like a trophy[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Sometimes at night I get the feeling that I'm not alone
I see things moving in the corner of my eye
But when I turn to look that something always disappears
And I am left with wetness running down my thigh
Somebody's watching, waiting, hiding in the shadows
Some "Little-Hitler" with his band of crazy psychos
Intent on my demise[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]When out with friends I have to keep this cool demeanor
I mustn't let them see the doubt upon my face
You see, my friends have been replaced by clever doubles
Who are members of a spawn that come from deep, dark outerspace
They're Body-Snatchers. Life is imitating art now
And Donald Sutherland, I guess I'm playing his part, now
That everyone is out to get me[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]If Paranoia's a result of simply knowing the truth
Then how I feel could be called paranoia
I could prove these things if I could dig up the proof
It's a good thing my cousin's brother's a lawyer
Paranoia (nothing quite like)
Paranoia (there's no stopping)
Paranoia (when you're gripped with)
Paranoia (nothing rhymes with)
Paranoia[/FONT]


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2009)

_*Admin. Note:*_

Now, now, everyone.  Remember we have a feature called the "RTM" button - it's the little red triangle with the *!* inside in the upper right corner of every post.

When folks get testy, rude, obnoxious or something else you think breaks the rules or sincerely bothers you (not just opinion-wise) then use it. Let's not resort to in-thread poetry meant to taunt the naughty. Or should I say the alleged naughty? Ah well.

Be kind; rewind. Don't be a creature; _*use the RTM feature.*_

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator


----------



## Dao (Mar 8, 2009)

Ha ha thanks! I didn't know what that was for.  Have a nice day!


----------

